# photosimile boxes?



## y75stingray (Jan 18, 2010)

Are photosimile boxes a good buy for product photography or would it be considered a tool for amateurs? I work for an online watch retailer. Since I started working here we have always had these boxes in our studio.They produce great white background photographs but I'm concerned they're holding me back. Am I missing out on better lighting techniques by using these boxes?


----------

